

No-fly list uses 'predictive assessments' instead of hard evidence - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/aug/10/us-no-fly-list-predictive-assessments

======
mtgx
That's what they'll use for autonomous killer robots, too. Not hard evidence
that someone is a real threat, but "predictive assessment".

It's basically what they do with drones strikes, too. The only difference is
that someone has to sign-off on it (still rather important check, but it has
likely become another rubber-stamp action by now, too) and then someone else
has to push the button (but has not play in deciding whether the target is
innocent).

Once again, data mining for stopping terrorist attacks doesn't work (and it
creates orders of magnitude more false positives):

[https://www.schneier.com/essays/archives/2005/03/why_data_mi...](https://www.schneier.com/essays/archives/2005/03/why_data_mining_wont.html)

------
paulhauggis
"along with social media postings, have become a driving factor in the FBI’s
uptick in arrests of people suspected of ties to al-Qaida and the Islamic
State."

We did this to ourselves. So many people have had their lives ruined or been
fired from their jobs for merely stating an opinion on social media. It's not
really that surprising that the government is now using this data to determine
if you are a security threat.

We've create a culture where you are guilty if enough people on social media
think you are guilty. Even if scientific evidence comes out proving the
contrary.

It's fine when it's against someone you don't like, but when the same exact
data is used against you, it's now a problem????

Maybe we should be thinking about the freedom of speech for all instead of
only for a specific group of people that fit the political narrative of day.

